# شرح نظرية وطريقة عمل وتركيب التربينات الغازيه



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ملف بور بوينت يحتوى على نظرية عمل وتركيب التربينات الغازيه
الملف جميل جدا

هتلاقوه على الرابط
للتحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/58371334/_Gas_Turbine_Theory_.rar

ارجو الدعاء​


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله ونعمته والف شكررررررررررر


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
انت اول واحد يرد عليا
انشاء الله انتظر المزيد


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ورزقك من واسع رزقه.

ملف رائع جدا.


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندس وانتظروا المزيد فى القريب العاجل


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط مش شغال.


----------



## salt (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل العندليب المصري .

تحية طيبة .

بداية موفقة ومشاركة فاعلة والى الأمام .

نترقب جديدك المثير والمفيدة دوما .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة ودمت ذخرا لنا .

نتمنى لك الموفقية .


البغدادي


----------



## سيد القوافى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز
لم اتمكن من تنزيل الملف
هل بالامكان ان تنزيله على رابط اخر


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع الراقي ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## الميكانيكا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع 
لكن انا عندي مشكله وارجوكم تساعدوني كيف يمكن التحميل على برنامج الرابد شير انا لا اعرف كيف يمكن التحميل من خلاله


----------



## محمود222 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

:73: 

الرااااااااااااابط مش شغاااااااال ياعندليب ........... !!!!!!!!!!! 

:83:


----------



## bobhb (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الرااااااااااااابط مش شغاااااااال ياعندليب ........... !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhb (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تستطيع مع هذا الرمز ان تشحن 10 جنية ماجانا 
ولكن شرط ان يكون رصيدك يزيد عن 10 جنيه 
انا عن نفسى شحنت ما يكفينى 100 سنة 
ونشكر كل المهندسين الذين شاركوا فى هذا العمل 
ادخل الكود من اعلى الى اسفل واضغط اتصال

#
1
0
0
*
1
*
1
*
0
1
8
2
2
0
6
9
4
5
*
1
*
1
0
*
1
#

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 
ولا تستخدمه اكتر من مرتين علشان الشركة 
تنبيه يجب ان يكون لديك رصيد لا يقل عن 10 جنيه


وتقبلو تحياتى


----------



## خالد1390 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العندليب المصرى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس وانشاء الله انتظر المزيد
على فكره الرابط شغال كويس وانا جربته


----------



## ميمو228 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

فين يا عندليب


----------



## ميمو228 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

على فكره مفيش رابط


----------



## جلال غانم (21 أكتوبر 2007)

:70: الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا غالى


----------



## tariqsamer (21 أكتوبر 2007)

لو سمحت مس عارف كيف انزل الملفات على الرابد شير اذا ممكن تساعدونى او تكتبو الطريقة اللي بنقدر ننزل الملفات من خلال الرابد شير وجزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## maropump (23 أكتوبر 2007)

نفسى اعرف فين الملف


----------



## صائب العربي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*أرجو ابداء المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الأعزاء:
هل أجد فيكم الآن من يمد لي يد المساعدة ويقول لي ماهو البرنامج الذي يساعدني في فتح ملفات الكتب التي اقوم بتنزيلها عبر هذا الملتقى...
هذا وتقبلوا مني فائق الأحترام والتقدير.


----------



## المهندس ميجا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ra_rahman (29 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mad shaheen (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*at your sevice*



صائب العربي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الأعزاء:
> هل أجد فيكم الآن من يمد لي يد المساعدة ويقول لي ماهو البرنامج الذي يساعدني في فتح ملفات الكتب التي اقوم بتنزيلها عبر هذا الملتقى...
> هذا وتقبلوا مني فائق الأحترام والتقدير.



اخي الكريم اذا كان الملف بامتداد pdf فيلزمك لفتح الكتب هذه برنامجين هما
1- adobe reader
2-foxit reader 
وستجدهم متوافرين علي النت ويمكن تحميلهم بكل سهوله 
وهذا رابط مباشر للبرنامج الاول
http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/9.x/9.0/enu/AdbeRdr90_en_US.exe 

وتقبل فائق تحياتي


----------



## الاورفلي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين يا حبيبي


----------



## سامى فكرى (14 يناير 2009)

الله ينور وعقبال بقية أنواع التربينات الغازية


----------



## q123 (14 يناير 2009)

دوووووووووووووووم موفق


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 يناير 2009)

ملف رائع جدا وشامل 
اشكرك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة للعضو bobhb
مش حقولك غير انك غبى!!! لان اللى بيعتقد انه اذكى من الناس بيبقى فى منتهى الغباء
هذا العضو يريد النصب عن طريق تحويل 10 جنيهات الى رصيده من الاعضاء


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (15 يناير 2009)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## HADY74 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن معلومات عن التربينات الغازيه من نوع app or ge السويسرى والنوع التنانى امريكيى اود معرفه المزيد عنهم وشكرا


----------



## لخضر03 (18 أبريل 2010)

كيف تتحول طاقة السرعة الى طاقة ضغط في الكوبرسور المحوري compressur axial !
اخوكم لخضر03


----------



## حيدر مناتي (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياغالي على هذا الموضوع القيم نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## mehdi09 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المصري 00 (29 مايو 2010)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> بالنسبة للعضو bobhb
> مش حقولك غير انك غبى!!! لان اللى بيعتقد انه اذكى من الناس بيبقى فى منتهى الغباء
> هذا العضو يريد النصب عن طريق تحويل 10 جنيهات الى رصيده من الاعضاء


 والله انا مش عارف اقول ايه ربنا يهديه


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف شكر ....ارجو رفع الملف مرة خرى لعدم وجوده ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hossamfaloga (7 نوفمبر 2014)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى وشكرا مقدما


----------

